
Could You Raise Your Rates? - bgray
http://www.lifehack.org/articles/management/could-you-raise-your-rates.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+LifeHack+%28lifehack.org%29
======
bgray
I don't necessarily agree with the "package" deal but the first point is
extremely valid.

